# Anyone have plans for a skelerector?



## Savagebeastxl (Mar 7, 2015)

I did a search and most refer to the Bourno tutorials but that link is down and the way back machine does not have it archived. Anyone have a tutorial or a good link they are willing to share? Thanks


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

the only site i found with plans has them password protected :/


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

I have Haunted Yard's plans saved to PDF. If you shoot me your email address I can email them to you.


----------



## Savagebeastxl (Mar 7, 2015)

PM sent Slanks. Thank you so much!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

I have moved my web site to bourno.weebly.com
But, I have not re-built the former skelerector page yet. On the following link, I do have a html and pdf copy of the old pages for now.
http://bourno.weebly.com/halloween.html


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

bourno said:


> I have moved my web site to bourno.weebly.com
> But, I have not re-built the former skelerector page yet. On the following link, I do have a html and pdf copy of the old pages for now.
> http://bourno.weebly.com/halloween.html


Thank you very much for providing the links. 
Although I've already built my Skelerector using your great plans, I was sad that they were no longer available.
For anyone considering building one, these plans were well laid out and easy to follow.


----------



## Savagebeastxl (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks Bourno, I am looking forward to building one for this Halloween


----------



## mikkojay (Sep 15, 2014)

bourno said:


> I have moved my web site to bourno.weebly.com
> But, I have not re-built the former skelerector page yet. On the following link, I do have a html and pdf copy of the old pages for now.
> http://bourno.weebly.com/halloween.html


Wow! what a bunch of great projects! Nice job and thanks for documenting so much of the build process. I see you are in Norfolk, my brother lives in Winside & works at Nucor, so pretty close to your stompin' grounds.

Thanks, Mike


----------



## Rev Noch (Feb 4, 2009)

Excellent! Thanks! I've been wanting info on a skelerector for quite a while now. I'm not sure I'll be able to get to this for 2015, but 2016 here I come!


----------



## bjpc2716 (Apr 20, 2014)

thank you for sharing the link


----------

